# [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 08.10.14: großes Update mit neuem Gebäude und vielem mehr!



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2013)

*[Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 08.10.14: großes Update mit neuem Gebäude und vielem mehr!*

Hi Leute, da mich selbst das Kerbal Space Program Fieber gepackt hat, und für so manchen der Einstieg wohl recht fordernd sein wird, gleichzeitig KSP aber von der Kreativität der Nutzer lebt, möchte ich hiermit einen Sammelthread aufmachen, in dem ihr HowTos zu allem möglichen posten könnt.

Ich selbst mache mal einen Anfang mit einem Video, in dem ich den Transfer aus einem Polorbit um Ike nach Duna zeige, wobei hier auch wieder ein Polorbit hergestellt werden soll. Im prinzip lässt sich dies aber auf jedweden Transfer zwischen zwei Planeten übertragen.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch 

Update 08.10.2014:
Nachdem es ja sehr lange keine Neuigkeiten von mir gab, gibt es dafür eine um so größere Neuigkeit 

Die neueste Version von KSP bringt einige wirklich tolle Neuerungen mit sich. Eine der letzten großen Änderungen war ja die Einführung der Forschung und des Karrieremodus. Dieser wurde nun kräftig ausgebaut! Es gibt nun ein neues Gebäude, welches für den Karrieremodus viele neue Möglichkeiten für das Gameplay ermöglicht. Also im Endeffekt um an Geld zu kommen  Geld braucht man jetzt auch wirklich dringend, denn nicht nur die Fahrzeuge kosten Geld, und sollten daher nicht wahrlos ins Nivana geschickt werden, nein auch Gebäude können RICHTIG teuer werden! Ihr fragt euch jetzt sicher warum nicht wahr  Ganz einfach. Die Gebäude sind nun zerstörbar. Eine gescheiterte Mission kann also nicht nur den Verlust einer teuren Rakete bedeuten, sondern sogar den Verlust eines noch viel teureren Gebäudes!

Neben diesen Neuigkeiten gibt es auch wieder neue Teile, einige nützliche Erweiterungen, wie einem Pfeil, der einem in der Navigation den nächsten Manöverpoint anzeigt, sowie eine Überarbeitung der möglichkeiten Objekte miteinander zu kombinieren.

Natürlich gibt es auch wieder ein tolles Video von den Machern von KSP, welches die Neuerungen zeigt. Viel Spaß mit KSP!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhiLsEZ2X1I

Update 04.04.2014:
Es ist mal wieder so weit, es gibt Neuigkeiten von KerbalSpaceProgram.

Zusammen mit der NASA wurden neue Szenarien entwickelt. Hierbei handelt es sich um zwei Missionen, bei denen man mit einer Rakete an einen Asteroiden andocken muss, und diesen z.B. in einen  Orbit um Mun schaffen muss. Dies wird ermöglicht durch ein neues Modul, welches einen Greifarm darstellt.

Auch abseits der neuen Missionen gab es einige Neuerungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ein neues Video gibt es wieder.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9fvjKVuULQ

Update:
Hier ein kleines nettes Video von den Machern von Kerbal Space Program, welches euch sicherlich die sehr witzige Natur von KSP nahe bringen wird 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlbHmsHOe-U

Drei Jahre KSP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
ODBw5FA

##################################################################
Informationen zu den jeweiligen Versionen (1. ist immer die neueste Version):

Vorschau:


Spoiler



*
Wie ich soeben gelesen habe, kommt der Patch 0.23 am 17.12 Also morgen 

Ich wünsch euch schonmal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Patch *

Hier ein Twitch Video, welches sich um Patch 0.23 dreht.
KSPTV - KSP-TV: KerbalKon 2013; Hard Mod(e) with 4KBShort and EJ_SA - Twitch

ALT


Spoiler



Version 0.22
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvkplva3Hcw
Danke an costa für den Hinweis 









Kerbal Space Program Blog, Kerbal Space Program - Update 0.23 Now Available
Kerbal Space Program Forum - KSP 0.23 Is Live!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kerbal Space Program Blog, Kerbal Space Program Update 0.22 is now LIVE! bzw auf Steam eine gute Zusammenfassung: News - All NewsChancelog:


Spoiler



* Career Mode:
- Career Mode is now open! Although still very much under development, you can now start new Career saves.
- Sandbox mode, of course, is also available from the start.

* Research and Development:
- Added the Research & Development Facility to the Space Center.
- R&D allows players to unlock parts (and later other stuff) by researching nodes on the Tech Tree (In Career Mode).

* Science:
- Researching requires Science, which must be earned by performing experiments during your missions.
- You can now collect surface samples while on EVA, and process them to do Science.
- Science experiments return results, which are different for each situation in which the experiment is performed. 
- Experiments can (as all proper experiments must) be repeated over many different situations across the whole Solar System. 
- Added a new dialog to show the results of experiments when reviewing the collected data.
- Added a new dialog to show a breakdown of all scientific progress made after recovering a mission.

* Parts: 
-  Added new scientific parts, like the Materials Bay and the Mystery Goo™  Canister. Also added experiments to many existing parts.
- The old science sensors now have a purpose. They all have their own experiments which enable them to log scientific data.
-  The antennas are now functional, and can be used to transmit science  data back to Kerbin, if recovering the physical experiments is not an  option.
- Antennas consume massive amounts of power when transmitting. Make sure you have fresh batteries in.
- Added a new deployable antenna, which is an intermediate model compared to the two original ones.
-  Completely remodelled the Communotron 88-88 Comms Dish. The new mesh  uses the same placement rules so it won't break ships that have it.
- Nose Cones now actually help with improving stability during atmospheric flight.
- Revised a lot of part values and descriptions, in preparation for them actually meaning something in the near future.
- Overhauled the landing legs and gears, they now have proper shock-absorbing suspensions.

* Editor:
- Added a system to allow saving and loading of Sub-Assemblies.
- Subassemblies are subsets of spacecraft, which can later be attached to other designs and re-used.

* Space Center:
- The KSC Facilities have all been revised, and feature new ground meshes and many other graphical improvements.
- Greatly improved the Island Airfield. 
- Added lighting FX to several facilities. The Runway (among many other things) is now properly lit at night.
- Added a new backdrop and soundtrack for the Astronaut Complex Facility.
- Added a new music track for the R&D Facility.

* Flight:
-  It is now possible to recover a flight after landing/splashdown on  Kerbin without going through the Tracking Station. Look above the  Altimeter.
- The SAS system was again largely overhauled, based on all the feedback we've gotten from everyone. It's now stabler than ever.

* Solar System:
- Celestial Bodies now support Biome Maps, which are used to create different conditions for experiments. 
- Biomes are currently implemented on Kerbin and on the Mun, more will be added on later updates.

* Launcher:
-  We've got a new launcher application for KSP, featuring a news  bulletin, patcher management, and also allows you to tweak settings from  outside the game.



KSP 0.21.1 Released!

KSP 0.21 Released!
Vorschau auf den nächsten Patch 0.21:


Spoiler



Es wird ein neues Gebäude (Astronauten Komplex), Crewmanagement und  Spielerfortschrittserfassung usw. Das sind aber die wohl spannendsten  Neuerungen, die kommen sollen.

Danke an Costa für die Übersetzung 


> 1. Der "End Flight" Button ist entfernt worden, da es viele Beschwerden   über ausversehenes Löschen von Space-Stations gibt. Allerdings weiß   Squad noch nicht wie sie es genau verändern werden, nur das sie es für   den zukünftigen Karrieremodus verändern werden.
> 
> 2.Es werden die Grundzüge eines Spielerfortschritverfolgungssystem   implementiert, dass später für "very cool features" genutzt werden wird.   Eventuell wird hier von Squad auf den geplanten Tech-tree des   Karrieremodus angesprochen und/oder ein Achievment-tree.
> 
> ...







KSP 0.20.1 Released!
KSP 0.20 Released!

##################################################################
Nützliche Links:


offizielle Webseite des Spiels
offizielles Kerbel-Wiki
*** space port (Download-Seite für Addons)[/URL]
Demo für Linux, OSx und Windows! https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/download.php
 
Die "besten" und must have Addons:


*** (umfangreicher Autopilot und Statusanzeige z.B. Masse der Rakete)
[/URL]
*** mapSat[/URL] Erstellt Karten der Oberfläche von Planeten inkl kleinem Ingamewiki, welches aber teils noch unzureichend ist
 
##################################################################

Raketenbau:

Wie stabilisiere ich eine Rakete, also wie verbessere ich die Flugeigenschaften


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGUApt1_ZSs



##################################################################




Aufbau des Sonnensystems von Innen nach Außen die Planeten jeweils mit ihren Monden:

Ansicht der Umlaufbahnen (Vollbild hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...o-update-jetzt-mit-v0-20-a-6.html#post5299576)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Bilder und Videos zu den einzelnen Planeten/Monden. Insbesondere auch Videos von Starts und Landungen *


Planet:
Mond:
 
Eve
Im Gegensatz zur Angabe in ISA Map usw. fängt die Atmosphäre von Eve nicht erst in 70km Höhe an, sondern bereits in ~75km Höhe! Darüber hinaus scheint der sich auf einer starken Elipse bewegende Mond Gilly durchaus so viel Einfluss auf Orbiter in ~80km Höhe zu haben, dass sich deren Flugbahn um einige Meter bewegt. Eventuell hat Eve auch einfach ein etwas ungleichmäßiges Gravitationsfeld.


Spoiler



* Eintritt in die Atmosphäre von Eve*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gilly
 
Kerbin


Spoiler



* Eintritt in die Atmosphäre von Kerbin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Landung am Nordpol von Kerbin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mun


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Mun mit Sonde im Hintergrund Kerbin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Landung auf Mün*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQNfu_ArRQ



Minmus


Spoiler



*Landung*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FGsFd2kTes



 
Duna


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erreiche ich einen Orbit um Duna (mit Hilfe der Atmosphäre um Kraftstoff zu sparen)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OkqXyJN9Ns

Landen auf Duna mit Skycrane, an dem ein Rover hängt mit Hilfe eines Bremsfallschirms
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d162q7Cinhs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ike


Spoiler



* Ikes im Hintergrund der Planet Duna*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Mond aus dem Fenster einer Kapsel in sehr niedrigem Orbit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 
Dres
Jool


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Jool mit seinen Monden:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Laythe


Spoiler



* Lander auf Laythe mit aufgehendem Jool*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Lander kurz vor dem Eintritt in Laythes Atmosphäre*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vall


Spoiler



* Gegen die Sonne*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tylo
Bop
Pol
 
Eeloo
 Flüge zwischen Planet und seinen Monden, bzw. zwischen den Monden sortiert nach den Planeten


Eve
Kerbin


Spoiler



* Flug von Kerbin nach Mün*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD74jtrPpjE



Duna


Spoiler



*Polorbit Ike->Polorbit Duna*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLcZ9zOHobQ

*Flug von einem stabilen Orbit um Kerbin inkl. Swingby Manöver mit Mün hin zu einem Orbit um Duna*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgkF2xXPsM0



Dres
Jool
Eeloo


Raumstationen (Raumfahrzeuge die aus mehr als einem unabhängig funktionsfähigen Teil bestehen, also IM! Weltraum erst zusammengesetzt wurden) um:




Planet:
Mond:
 
EveGilly
Kerbin


Spoiler



* Zweiteilige Raumstation: Grundbaustein + Rettungskapsel/Treibstofftransport/Susatzantrieb*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Dreiteilige Raumstation: Grundbaustein + Rettungskapsel/Treibstofftransport/Susatzantrieb + Wissenschafts-/Wohnmodul:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* "Raumstation" in einem Teil nach oben Geschossen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mun


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minmus
 
Duna
Ike
 
Dres
Jool
Laythe
Vall
Tylo
Bop
Pol
 
Eeloo


----------



## EvilMonk (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Mich hat das Fieber vor etwas zwei Wochen gepackt. Echt fantastisches Spiel. Eins dieser aussterbenden Gattung von Spielen, die in der frühen Alpha schon besser sind als so manche Top-Produktion.

Da KSP aber noch nicht soo bekannt ist solltest du vielleicht erklären worum es geht und was KSP ist? Ich glaub das gehört in einen Sammelthread.

Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot meines aktuellen Projekts. Eine Raumstation im Orbit um Mün. Aktuell 6 Module, 6 Kerbals Besatzung, eine Rettungskapsel aus Zeiten als sie noch im Erdorbit war und einen wiederverwendbaren Lander. Reichlich Treibstoffreserven sind noch vorhanden, nur nen Versorgungsflug mit neuem RCS-Fuel muss ich bald machen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Dieses Spiel macht Laune. Wenn hier ein Multiplayer kommt. Ein richtiger Multiplayer. Dann wird das Game der Hammer!


----------



## EvilMonk (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Vor nem Multiplayer hätte ich ehrlichgesagt lieber Multicore-Unterstützung. 

Die Raumstation gibt mir nurnoch 5-10 fps. Und das auf nem 2,6Ghz Ivy Quadcore, GT650M und 16GB Ram.

Und da es hier um Tutorials geht: Im Anhang ein Bild meines ersten anspruchsvolleren Projekts. Die Nachstellung des Gemini 6A / Gemini 7 Dockings. Gemacht nach diesem Guide: Tutorial: Gemini 6A and 7 - Kerbal Space Program Wiki


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Sehr schicke Raumstation 

Ich wollte ja gerade ein HowTo für den Flug Kerbal->Eve machen, aber ich hab vergessen die Sonnensegel auf zu machen 

Das ist mir jetzt schon 3 mal passiert -.-

Ich muss wirklich mal anfangen die kleinen Solarzellen zu verbauen, die IMMER Strom liefern... ~30 min in den Sand gesetzt...


----------



## EvilMonk (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Das hatte ich auch oft. Da das Spiel ja im Alpha Status ist, hatte ich oft den Verdacht, dass es ein Bug ist, aber ich war zu doof. Hatte dasselbe Problem wie du und hab im Forum nachgefragt:
 Eyyy, nachm Timewarp funzt das Ship nichtmehr. Komischer Bug. Gibts ja ne Lösung für?

Hast du die Sonnensegel aufgemacht?

Schluck. Nein 



Was heißt, Flug Kerbal -> Eve?

Unbemannt, oder bemannt mit Rückkehr?

Unbemannte Sonde + abgesetzter Lander hab ich schon geschafft.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ich mach erstmal ne Serie mit ISA.

Also unbemannte Sone mit "Radarschüssel" zum kartographieren 

Danach kommen dann die Rover und danach die bemannten Missionen.

Ich versuch halt mit relativ kleinen Dingern durch zu kommen.

Auf dem Mond bin ich schon mehrfach gelandet, leider ist mir IMMER! mein Lander umgekippt


----------



## EvilMonk (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Jo, ISA wollte ich auchmal ausprobieren. Bin nur grad nicht so auf dem Sondentrip, deswegen nochnicht gemacht. Nachrüsten kann man es ja leider nicht.

Meine erste "weiche" Mondlandung sah auch so aus. Aber ich hab es geschafft den Lander aufzurichten indem ich die Landebeine ein und wieder ausgefahren hab


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

bemannt, oder unbemannt?

Sieht mir nach unbemannt aus 

Ich will halt mit dem dicken 3er Lander landen 

Als nächstes steht aber wie gesagt Eve mit ISA an, und danach will ich eigentlich mal den Rover aus einem der Pakete auf EVE landen lassen. Das sollte relativ einfach machbar sein.

Ansonsten kommt halt mal noch ein "kleines" HowTo bzgl. Raketenbau usw dran.


----------



## EvilMonk (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Nee, war bemannt. Und die Mission war auch erfolgreich. ich musste zwar per EVA zurück ins CSM unsteigen weil der Dockingport abgegangen ist, aber das muss man ja eh. Das war die Apollo 11 Mission aus derselben Tutorialreihe wie das Gemini Docking. Natürlich ohne MechJeb. Das war echt herausfordernd.


----------



## Fexzz (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Wie erstellt ihr solche Raumstationen? Benutzt ihr da Mods? Bin seit gestern auch bei Kerbal dabei und würd nun gern mal Spaßeshalber kleine Satelliten bauen, allerdings hab ich nicht wirklich Ahnung, wie ichdas aufbauen soll mit den bisher vorhandenen Props.

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## EvilMonk (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Also ein wunderbarer Leitfaden zum reinkommen sind entweder Zahlreiche Youtubetutorials(Stichwort: Scott Manley) oder diese Tutorialreihe aus dem Wiki mit historischen Flügen, beginnend bei Sputnik 1: Tutorial: Sputnik 1 - Kerbal Space Program Wiki

Wenn du die durchmachst, lernst du alle Grundlagen die du brauchst und kannst die echte Geschichte wunderbar nacherleben. Sehr zu empfehlen 

Was die Raumstation angeht: Das Docking habe ich manuell gelernt, (im Gemini Tutorial) aber für die Raumstation benutze ich Mechanical Jeb (ein Flugcomputer-Addon) zum Starten und Orbit anpassen. Docking mach ich teilweise per Hand, teilweise mit Mechjeb. Dann habe ich mir noch ein Pack mit zusätzlichen Teilen heruntergeladen. Darunter Tanks, viele Düsen und Verkleidung für die Nutzlast.

Sonst nix geändert. Das ist die Faszination von KSP. Du bist nicht durch irgendwelchen Kram limitiert den du erst freischalten musst, es ist pures lernen. Ich hätte am ersten Tag diese Station bauen können, die Teile dazu hatte ich, aber das Wissen dazu eignet man sich langsam an. Genauso wie es auch in echt war. In den Orbit zu kommen ist am Anfang ne riesige Herausforderung. Inzwischen ist es Standardkram. Die Grenze des Machbaren verschiebt sich immer weiter nach hinten. Ohne irgendwelchen Freischalt, Skill, Level oder Achievementkram. Das ist ne tolle Sache! Für die Mondlandung hat mich das Spiel in keinster Weise belohnt, aber ich war den ganzen Abend in Hochstimmung. Welches Spiel kann das heute noch von sich behaupten.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Oh danke für den Link zum Wiki, da sind ja 'ne Menge Tutorials, ich glaub die arbeite ich morgen mal durch!


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Wobei die Sache mit dem Flugcomputer so ne Sache ist 

Ist finde es gerade herausfordernd, alles selbst zu steuern, weil man dann eben auch konzentriert dabei sein muss. Gerade die ersten Raketen waren jetzt ja nicht wirklich die burner bzgl Steuerbarkeit, oder es kann ja auch immer mal der Steuerungscomputer ausfallen 

Für SEHR lange Flüge zu den Äußeren Planeten überlege ich es mir allerdings auch... Wenn man um Treibstoff zu sparen einfach ne halbe Stunde mit minimalem Schub arbeitet, dann ist das nicht wirklich der Burner 

Da könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen, aber Docking und in den Orbit bringen, das will ich schon selbst machen, genau wie Landungen. In den Orbit bringen ist vor allem echt entscheidend. Da kann man SOOOO viel Treibstoff sparen, das ist der Hammer! Oder halt unötig verbrennen  Ein "kleiner" Fehler beim Start einer ISA Mission nach Devs hat mich dann am Ende die komplette Mission gekostet... Ich war mit einem gekippten Orbit los geflogen, da ich nicht aufgepasst habe. Am Ende haben mir Treibstoff für 200-~400 m/s Beschleunigung gefehlt, um in einen Orbit zu kommen  Das wären halt so 50-80 an Treibstoff gewesen  Also fast NICHTS... Das hat mich ECHT angekotzt...

Duna: Mit Eisschild an den Polen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ike mit Duna im Hintergrund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mun mit Lander



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mun ganz nah aus dem Orbiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumstation:

Ausbaustufe mit Teil für Treibstoffnachschub und Wissenschafts-/Wohnmodul: 5/6 Mann Besatung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundbaustein der Station mit Wohn/Arbeitsmodul und Rettungskapsel + Nachtank/Rettungsstufe , die auch zur Erstinstallation des Orbits benutzt wird. In Zukunft kann die Rettungskapsel dann verwendet werden, um Kerbonauton zur Erde zurück zu bringen. Dann muss natürlich die Rettungskapsel ersetzt werden. Die Station hat selbst aber noch ein Schubmodul. Eventuell bringe ich die Station ja mal in einen Orbit um Mun 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rakete mit dem Wissenschafts-/Wohnmodul. Ist oben der Teil der Station, der Quer weg steht und nicht Orange ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Docking zwischen Grundbaustein und Rettungs/Nachfüllstufe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Landung am Norpol auf Kerbel. Der Eisschild erstreckt sich über das Meer auf jeden Fall. Die Löcher sind mehrere Meter hohe Einbrüche mit Wasser .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eintritt in den Orbit: Aktuell gibt es noch keine Schäden durch die Hitzeentwicklung, daher übersteht auch jede Sonde, den 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raketenstart einer gescheiterten Mission zu Mun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orbiter und Lander der gescheiterten Mission nach Mun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mun mit Sonde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Jo, zum Thema Mechjeb:

Die ersten zwei Wochen habe ich ja auch alles manuell gemacht. Satelliten, Mondlandlung, Sonden zu Eve etc.

Ich mach inzwischen Teile mit Mechjeb weil es einfach realistischer ist.
 Glaubst du, bei heuten Raumflügen würde irgendwas noch per Hand gesteuert? Grade extrem reaktionskritische Sachen wie der Start sind vollautomatisiert. Ich gehe halt gern an die Grenzen der Rakete und feile am Design anstatt dass eine stundenlange Mission wegen einem falschen Tastendruck schiefgeht obwohl sie funktioniert hätte. Dafür bin ich Feind des Quicksave und Reload Buttons. Wenn irgendwas schiefgeht, dann ist es schiefgegangen. Und glaub mir, MechJeb macht auch viele Fehler. Es sind halt blos "realere" Fehler.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ja, ich mach auch kein Quicksave/Reload 

Ich gebs mir halt wirklich dreckig sozusagen 

Es ist halt so, das man Raketen bauen kann, die leicht zu fliegen sind, und solche, die so oh my fucking goodnes schwer zu fliegen sind. Ich hatte uach schon Raketen gebaut, die sehr gut waren, aber beim Start nur maximal 250m/s bis zu einer gewissen Höhe vertragen haben, weil Sie sonst auseinander geflogen ist 

Ich werd Mechjeb aber auch demnächst einsetzen, aber eben nur für wirklich "langweilige" Sachen, wo man halt ne halbe Stunde brennen muss. Dann kann ich schlicht nen Kaffe trinken gehen


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Jo. 
Dadurch dass ich ein Pack mit etwas größeren Tanks und Engines habe (heißt KW Rocketry) fliegen meine Raketen wieder gut, weil sie nicht so krasse Konstruktionen sind die in der Realität eh nicht funktionieren würden.

Und dass du die Geschwindigkeit bei jeder Rakete individuell regeln musst, ist normal? 
Einfach volle Dröhnung drauf durch die innere Atmosphäre ist extrem ineffizient.

Leitfaden ist bei mir:

 2000m  -> 100m/s
10000m  -> 200m/s
20000m -> 400m/s

und danach nach eigenem ermessen.

Wenn du deine Space Station komplett ohne MechJeb aufbaust hast du meinen Respekt. Nicht nur weil Orbit aligning viel Nerven braucht (das mach ich auch manuell, Mechjeb kriegts net hin) aber weil mit 5FPS an ne Station andocken nahezu unmöglich ist 

Im Anhang ist mein aktuelles Zugpferd. Hab zwei Tage gebraucht bis sie so präzise flog wie ichs brauchte. 

Startgewicht: 1050 Tonnen.
Nutzlast: ca. 65 Tonnen in einen 150km Orbit.

Keine Booster


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*



> in dem ich den Transfer aus einem Polorbit um Ike nach Duna zeige,  wobei hier auch wieder ein Polorbit hergestellt werden soll.


Bahnhofsprache? 
Verstehe kein Wort, erkläre doch mal bitte jemand was das hier ist, sonst machts kein Spaß mit zu lesen.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Yay, ich hab eine bemannte kleine Raumkapsel in einen stabilen 90° Orbit um Kerbin gebracht, heureka!  Nix besonderes eigentlich, aber ich freu mich doch grad sehr. Erstmal Weltraumspaziergang machen !

Jebediah lässt grüßen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Was verstehst du denn nicht?

@Topic:
Habe gerade einen Transfer von Kerbel nach Eve gemacht, inkl Abbremsen in der Atmosphäre für einen stabilen Orbit, weil mir der Treibstoff ausgegangen ist... 

Hat über eine Stunde gedauert. ~15GB Film waren das dann, und dann schmiert mit KSP ab, und die AVI Datei hats so zerschossen, dass Sie nicht mehr reparierbar ist 

Ich könnte kotzen...

EDIT:
Mal ein paar Infos zu Eve im Startpost hinzugefügt, die abweichend von den Daten in ISA Map sind


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Skysnake, vielleicht solltest du im Startpost von etwas weniger "gegebenem" ausgehen. Mehr erklären worum es geht, wie was funktioniert, was der Sinn des Spiels ist und ein paar Links zu Grundlagentutorials einbringen.

Und ich schätze mal, was er nicht versteht ist das, was er zitiert hat


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Er hat 5 oder 10 Sachen zitiert, die ich mir vorstellen kann, die er nicht versteht.

Was ist ein Orbit/Polorbit/Duna/Kerbel/Ike usw.

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, was er weiß, und was nicht 

Ich füg aber mal bei Gelegenheit einige Links hinzu. Ihr könnt aber ruhig auch posten, was ihr gern drin stehen haben wollt. Das soll ja nicht von mir allein kommen, sondern eine Sammlung werden


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ich habe den Satz eigentlich nur genommen weil er mir gerade am unverständlichsten war.
Ich verstehe das alles nicht, bin aber am Weltraum etc. interessiert. 
Aus dem Startpost werde ich nicht schlau, ich weiß gar nicht worum es geht und überhaupt.
Ein Sammelthema beginnt in der Regel mit einer aufschlussreichen Informationssammlung über das Thema selbst.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Stell doch einfach mal konkrete Fragne, dann können wir dir die vielleicht beantworten? Kerbal Space Program im Startpost zu erklären wäre ganz schön aufwendig


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Kurz gesagt, Kerbal Space Program ist eine "Simulation" zum Modden, die statt der realen Welt eben das Kerbel Universum darstellt, das aber eine SEHR große ähnlichkeit zur realen Welt hat


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ich hab grad eine spannende Mission zum Joolmond Laythe abgeschlossen. War das erste Mal im Jool System, die ganzen Monde sind toll! 
Man hat wirklich was zu entdecken. Ich hab auf dem Weg sogar einen relativ nahen Encounter an Duna hingekriegt und somit mein allererstes Bild von Duna und Ike gesammelt.
Meine Missionsziele waren ein naher Encounter an Jool, Sichtung der inneren Monde und Landung auf Laythe. Ich bin leider auf einem nahezu polaren Orbit angekommen, deswegen sind die Fotos der Monde sehr niedrig aufgelöst.
Mich haben die trotzdem gefreut und ich finde es sehr realitätsgetreu, viele Deep-Space Sonden übermitteln auch extrem niedrigpixelige Fotos von extrem weit entfernten Objekten einfach weil sie besser sind als nichts.

Ich bin erfolgreich auf Laythe gelandet und habe die Sonde im 100km Orbit. Also alles wunderbar gelaufen. Ich werde definitiv bald neue Sonden ähnlicher Bauart zu den anderen Monden schicken!

Hier die Bildbeschreibungen:

Bild 1: Duna und der Mond Ike
Bild 2: Ankunft an Jool
Bild 3: Vall gegen Kerbol (Sonne)
Bild 4: Laythe, meine Sonde und Jool
Bild 5: Jool, meine Sonde, Kerbol, ganz klein Tylo und Laythe
Bild 6: Lander auf Laythe mit aufgehendem Jool
Bild 7: Lander kurz vor dem Eintritt in Laythes Atmosphäre
Bild 8: Mond Vall


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Kannst du vielleicht noch hinzufügen, was was ist? Dann kann ich das die Tage mal in den Startpost einpflegen


----------



## EvilMonk (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Gemacht 

Ich arbeite grade an der zweiten Sonde. Ich spiele ja mit dem Gedanken nicht nur eine Sonde und einen Orbiter zu koppeln, sondern mehrere Orbiter nacheinander auszusetzen um alle Monde schnell erfassen zu können. Mal sehen, es gibt immer neues zu tun


----------



## costa (12. Mai 2013)

Könnt ihr euch noch an den RCS-Bug erinnern mit dem es möglich war mit einer Probe+ radial RCS-Tank + RCS-Steuerdüse so ein deltav von >25000m/s hatte. So konnte man in einem Zug das ganze System abfliegen 

Edit: Wie findet ihr das KSP-Forum?


----------



## Fexzz (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ich glaube, ihm gehts nicht so gut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Hehe 

Hab mal den Startpost etwas erweitert.


----------



## costa (16. Mai 2013)

Super

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder ist KSP wirklich sehr CPU-lastig? Vor allem bei 3-4x physikalischer Beschleunigung und größeren Objekten.


----------



## EvilMonk (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ja, es ist CPU lastig aber das größte Problem ist, dass es nicht multithreaded ist. Nicht etwa schlecht, nein, garnicht. Und da werden größere Strukturen in der Tat schnell ausgebremst. Die Grafik ist ja wenig anspruchsvoll, die Physik ist das was zieht. Ist nunmal ne Alpha.


----------



## costa (17. Mai 2013)

Das hatte ich befürchtet. Also, hilft es den CPU-Takt zu erhöhen? Weiß einer zufällig was die Devs über Performance-Updates gesagt haben?


----------



## Fexzz (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Mich würds dann eher mal interessieren, ob die überhaupt noch vor haben Multi-Threading einzubauen. Einige Programmiererfreunde von mir meinen, das wäre in einem fertigen Spiel HÖLLISCH viel Arbeit, und wenn die Jungs kein Multi-Threading mehr einbauen seh ich schwarz. Wie soll man denn dann große Raumstationen realisieren?


----------



## EvilMonk (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Das Spiel ist aber bei weeeitem noch nicht fertig. Wir sind in der Alphaversion 0.19. Ich lese jetzt nicht dauernd DevBlogs mit, also müsstest du dich mal selbst schlaumachen aber soweit ich mich erinnere wurde erst beim letzten Versionssprung das Game komplett auf Unity portiert, eine Mac und eine Linuxversion erstellt. Es werden also durchaus noch sehr tiefgreifende Änderungen an der Engine vorgenommen also gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Multithreading Einzug halten wird.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

zumal es relativ viele sachen gibt, die sich einfach parallelisieren lassen


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Erinnert mich immer wieder an Buzz Aldrin's Race into Space

Ach ja, und Abo natürlich


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Sodele, ein neues HowTo Video von mir, was sich mit dem Raketenbau, und damit, wie man Raketen stabiler macht, beschäftigt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Ist das Spiel DRM-frei?
Würde meine Kaufentscheidung/ Preorderentscheidung deutlich beeinflussen


----------



## Skysnake (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Also wenn du es direkt über die HP beziehst, dann glaube ich schon.

Wenn du es an Steam bindest, dann haste halt Steam.

Ich will und kann dafür aber meine Hand nicht ins Feuer halten. Vielleicht kann jemand anderes noch etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## costa (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn man es über die Seite kerbalspaceprogram.com kauft hat man kein DRM. Zumindest habe ich nie DRM bemerkt. Man kann bloß das Spiel nicht weiterverkaufen, weil es a) eine Alpha ist
b) an deinen Shop-account gebunden ist

Wenn ich falsch liege korrigiert mich.
Aber die Seite kerbalspaceprogram.com hat ein ganz gutes FAQ

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Das wäre dann ja praktisch DRM 

Accountbindung halt 

Es gibt aber auf jeden Fall eine Demo! Und das sogar für Linux, OSx und Windows 

https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/download.php

Deswegen habe ich mich mit DRM oder nicht gar nicht beschäftigt. Die Demo hatte mich einfach so überzeugt


----------



## Schmidde (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Klasse, hab den Sammelthread auf der Main entdeckt  Spiel auch schon seit ungefähr Mitte März, wobei ich es in der letzten Zeit ein wenig hab schleifen lassen 


Heute mal das erste Modul einer geplanten Raumstation in de Orbit geschickt:

Fast 245t wollen erst einmal beweg werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. "Stufe"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten Raketen abgeworfen geht es an die Anpassung des Orbits



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsatzbereit in 150km höhe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anschließend noch einen Satelliten mit ISA Schüssel gestartet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilMonk (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

*Rettung von Duna*

Ich habe in langer Arbeit meine erste bemannte interplanetare Rakete entwickelt. Ich habe sie so designed, dass sie genug ∆V (Schub) hat, um theoretisch alle Planeten zu erreichen und zurückzukehren. Das Landemodul ist eine stark modifizierte Version des stock "Two-Stage Lander".

Meine erste Mission mit diesem System flog ins Jool-System. Leider hatte ich einige Konstruktionsfehler und bin extrem schlecht ins Jool-System eingetreten, somit konnte ich nur nahe Fly-Bys an Vall und Laythe arrangieren (<60 km) und dann ganz knapp die Kerbals retten nachdem sie auf einer extrem exzentrischen Sonnenbahn gelandet waren.

Mein nächstes Ziel sollte also etwas kleinere Brötchen backen. Eine Landung mit sicherer Rückkehr nach Duna. Um die extrem dünne Atmosphäre auszugleichen habe ich alle 4 MK16 Fallschirme deployed um so wenig Treibstoff wie möglich für die Landung zu brauchen. Als diese Fallschirme sich geöffnet haben, wurde die Kapsel vom Rest des Landers abgerissen. Die beiden Piloten hatten überlebt. Nun stand ich also vor einem Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden aufgeben kam nicht infrage. Zum Glück waren die Solarmodule noch intakt und genug Batteriekapazität an Bord. Sie konnten also überleben bis meine Rettungsmission da war. Ich habe in alle eile alle mir bekannten Probleme gefixt (zumindest hoffte ich das), den Lander auf unbemannten Flug umgerüstet und bin gestartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch einen Mün Swingby konnte ich Treibstoff sparen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Landung. Die Treibstoffstufe mit den Nukleartriebwerken blieb im stark geneigtem Orbit (was nötig war um die Unglücksstelle erreichen zu können) und der Lander ging runter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger als 4 km entfernt bin ich aufgesetzt. Das war in Jetpack Reichweite. Also auf zum Lander nach einem Abschiedsfoto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da! Die Rettung. nach fast einem Jahr kommt ein riesiges Landemodul und rettet uns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach einem Jahr ohne Interface sieht man endlich wieder Anzeigen und fühlt sich wie in einem Cockpit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, der zweite Teil ist noch aufwendig zu erzählen. Deswegen mache ich erstmal Schluss bis ich nachher Zeit habe weiterzuschreiben.


----------



## EvilMonk (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

So weiter gehts. Ich entschuldige mich im vorraus für die wenigen Bilder, ich hatte wichtigeres im Kopf als Schnappschüsse. Dazu kommt das Problem, dass ich an einem Mac Spiele. Auf einem Mac macht man einen Screenshot mit der Tastenkombi CMD + Shift + 3. Leider aktiviert shift auch die Triebwerke. Deswegen kann ich Screens gefahrlos nur bei Burns, deaktivierten Triebwerken oder Timewarp machen.

Nun fingen die Probleme an. Mein Servicemodul war in einem extrem geneigten Orbit (153,1°), der noch nichtmal perfekt rund war (ca. 200m Abweichung). Somit musste ich erst warten bis ich unter dem Orbit des SM war und dann beim Aufstieg meine Inklination anpassen um dann hoffentlich docken zu können. Das habe ich zwar hingekriegt, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich Dösbaddel keine RCS-Düsen an die zweite Stufe des Landers geklebt hatte. Die seitlichen Triebwerke wurden beim Aufstieg abgeworfen. Nun Stand ich also vor der Herausforderung, ein kleines Kommandomodul mit LV-909 Engine ohne RCS mit einem riesigen, driftenden und kaum steuerbaren (auch kein RCS) Fueltank zu koppeln. Erschwert wurde das ganze dadurch, dass die Funktion des schnellen Schiffswechsels nicht funktioniert hat. Um zwischem SM und LM zu wechseln musste ich also jedesmal dem Umweg über die Tracking Station gehen.

Ich gebe zu, ich musste mehrmals neu laden und wäre fast verzweifelt. Ich habe es dann geschafft indem ich das Smart ASS im LM so konfiguriert habe, dass es aufs Target zeigt und dann leicht Schub gegeben. Dann per Hand das SM auf Kurs gehalten. Nach mehreren Vorbeidriftenden Versuchen (ohne RCS sind keinerlei brauchbare Kurskorrekturen möglich) hat es dann echt geklappt.

Und dann: Full Speed ahead to Kerbin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so habe ich mit gigantischem Aufwand wirklich zwei Kerbals nach Duna und zurück geschafft. Mit Rev. 3 des Landers werde ich zurückkehren sobald V. 0.20 draußen ist. Dann werde ich an der evakuierten Kommandokapsel eine Fahne hissen und den ersten bemannten Rover mitführen. (In v.0.20 werden Flaggen und Sitze für Kerbals kommen). Ich freue mich drauf. 

Danke fürs lesen (falls ihr es denn getan habt  )


----------



## Schmidde (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*



EvilMonk schrieb:


> Danke fürs lesen (falls ihr es denn getan habt  )



Türlich  
Da ich im moment selbst nur im Orbit um Kerbin unterwegs bin ist es recht interassant etwas von "weiter draußen" zu lesen 


Bin aber gerade dabei eine Station für den Mun-Oribt zusammen zu zimmern. Versorgt wird die Station anschließend durch Treibstoffabbau auf Mun und wird mein Sprungbrett ins restliche Sonnensystem 
...wenn das alles nur nicht immer so zeitaufwendig wäre


----------



## costa (20. Mai 2013)

Das ist der Thread zum Spiel. Klar wen es interessiert, der liest es  dann auch.
Ich persönlich hab noch kein Interesse an einem reusable space program gefunden


----------



## EvilMonk (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Naja, mein Programm ist ja auch nicht reusable (falls du das meintest) im Scott Manley Sinn. (falls du das meintest)

Ich hab blos keinen Bock für jede Mission ne komplett neue Rakete zu bauen und zu testen, deswegen versuche ich seit längerem eine zu bauen, die ich relativ flexibel anpassen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Neues HowTo 

Von Kerbin nach Mün

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD74jtrPpjE

Den transfer kann man aber noch optimieren, da ich zuer einen Orbit DURCH Mün hatte


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Sodele, ich darf GANZ stolz verkünden, dass die Landung auf Mün das erste mal perfekt geklappt hat 

Ich habe einen Orbiter+Lander zunächst in die Umlaufbahn um Kerbin gebracht,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach wurde dann beschleunigt richtung Mün, um ein Swingby Manöver zu machen, und in den Orbit um Mün ein zu treten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anschließen abgekoppelt, und die Trägerrakete mit dem restlichen Treibstoff genutzt, um den Lander abzubremsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei habe ich den zunächst mit den RCS Düsen das gesamte Monopropelant der Trägerstufe verbraucht, und sogar etwas mehr, um den Orbit zu verkleinern. Dies habe ich gemacht, da ich die Stufe eh abgetrennt hätte, und somit dieser Schub ansonsten verloren gegangen wäre. Also da nutzen, wo ich Zeit habe, und nicht sonderlich aufpassen muss. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereits im Landeanflug ging mir erst der Treibstoff aus  Das heißt also kein Weltraumschrott. Die Stufe wurde ordnungsgemäßt auf Mün entsorgt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurde die erste Stufe des Landers genutzt, um vollends zu ab zu bremsen und sicher zu landen. Ich muss sagen, mit den neuen Beinen, und der neuen Konstruktion ist es auch deutlich einfacher zu landen, da der Lander nur etwa die Hälfte wiegt, und dazu auch noch deutlich breiter ist, also nicht so leicht umkippen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin zwar ganz ganz leicht geschliddert über Mün, aber hatte nicht einmal im Ansatz die Gefahr, dass der Lander umkippt 

Jepedia konnte jetzt auch endlich so wie es sich gehört den Lander über eine Leiter verlassen, und gute Aufnahmen machen  Die 3 Missionen, in denen der Lander umgekippt ist, fallen unter TOP SECRET! und werden NIE an die Öffentlichkeit gelanden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächste steht dann der Rückflug zum Orbiter an, und dann dort wieder umsteigen, um schließlich zu Kerbin zurück zu kehren und dort sicher zu landen!

Da die Landestufe noch ca 20-30% Treibstoff hat, werde ich Sie wohl zum Abheben nutzen. Eigentlich hatte ich vor gehabt, Sie am Stück zurück zu lassen, aber so viel Treibstoff will ich nicht einfach liegen lassen, zumal ich eben nicht weiß, ob mir der Treibstoff bis zum Orbiter zurück reicht. Er ist auf einem ~800 km Orbit....

Naja, mal schauen. Zerschlägt eben die Landestufe auf Mün 

Ein Video habe ich auch dazu gemacht  Das kommt dann irgendwann die Tage. Ich muss es eben noch nachsyncen, da ich keine Kommentare während dem Flug mache.

Insgesamt ein VOLLER Erfolg!

Die Apollo1 ging voll daneben... Ich mach mal noch Bilder zum Vergleich zwischen Apollo1 und Apollo2 Rakete. Sind wirklich nicht so extreme Änderungen, aber einmal völliger Fehlschlag, und das andere mal spielend einfacher Erfolg 

Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ja praktisch DRM
> 
> Accountbindung halt
> 
> ...


 Ich glaube ich kläre das ganze mal auf. 

Das Spiel selbst hat keinen DRM wenn man es über die Homepage https://kerbalspaceprogram.com bezieht. 
Eine "Accountbindung" gibt es in dem Sinne schonmal gar nicht, den das Spiel lässt sich ohne irgendwelche Daten einzugeben starten. Die Logindaten braucht man allerdings um das Update zu laden auf der Homepage bzw. über das Update-Tool, den sonst wüssten die gar nicht ob man das Spiel nun gekauft hat oder nicht.

Bei mir hat das Update-Tool aber nur bis Version 0.16 funktioniert dann nie wieder (Bad Login aber auf der HP konnte ich mich mit den gleichen Daten einloggen), somit habe ich mich gleich auf der HP eingeloggt und das Spiel neu geladen. Nachdem es nun auf Steam ist habe ich mir dann allerdings einen Steamkey generieren lassen (dies macht man in seinem Store-Account) alleine wegen den Updates und weil ich es so oder so schon in Steam eingebunden hatte (Non-Steam-Spiel)


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

SO, es gibt eine neue Version (v0.20.0.162) von KSP mit einigen tollen Neuerungen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Startbildschirm gibt es nun ein neues Objekt, und zwar eine Flagge 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann ziemlich sicher eigene Flaggendesigns erstellen, und dann in KSP verwenden. Wo man die entsprechende Datei, ich denke mal einfach eine Bitmap ablegen muss, wird sich noch zeigen 

Der zweite Bereich, der eine GROSSE Überarbeitung erfahren hat, ist die Tracking-Station.

Es gibt jetzt eine ganze Reihe von Auswahlmöglichkeiten.

Das sind von links beginnend:


Raketenteile: Man kann nun sehr wahrscheinlich den Weltraum sehr leicht von Weltraum"schrott" befreien
Sonden: Raketenteile, die eine Nutzlast haben, also die Teile, mit denen man Anfängt eine Rakete zu bauen, aber keine Kerbonauten mitführen kann
Rover: Wahrscheinlich unbemannte Fahrzeuge
Lander: Lander halt 
Raumstationen: Keine Ahnung, was eine Raumstation ausmacht 
f
EVE: Kerbonauten, die sich außerhalb eines Gefährts befinden
Flaggen: hmm.... Man kann wohl endlich eine Flagge auf einem anderen Planeten/Monde hissen 


Auf der rechten Seite, kann man sich Zusatzinformationen anzeigen lassen.


Hat man links nichts ausgewählt, kann man sich Informationen zu dem gerade ausgewählten Planeten/Mond anzeigen lassen. Die Werte scheinen die zu sein, die auch im KSP-Wiki stehen, oder auch in ISAT. Ganz richtig sind die aber wie ich den Eindruck habe nicht, also z.B. bzgl Anfang der Atmosphäre.



Wenn man eine Sonde/Rover/ usw auswählt, dann kann man Informationen hierzu und zur eventuellen Crew erhalten.


SEHR lustig ist es bei der Crew/Kerbonauten. Sie haben zwei Eigenschaften:


Stupidity: Dummheit
Courage: Mut


Nachfolgend einige Bilder zu den Neuerungen. Ich hoffe ihr seid auch so begeistert darüber wie ich 


Ein Wehrmutstropfen hat die Neuerung. Es gehen wohl manche Addons nicht mehr. Also z.B. mein Raketenpaket funktioniert atm nicht mehr richtig in allen Bereichen. 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Hier mal ein Docking-Manöver, welches ich per Hand durchgeführt habe! 

Inzwischen bin ich RICHTIG gut, was Docking-Manöver angeht. Hab zwar Mech-Jab noch nie für ein Docking benutzt, aber besser wird es damit auch nicht gehen 

Das Docking geschieht btw. zwischen einem Orbiter, der um Mün die ganze Zeit kreist, und einem Lander, der zuvor auf Mün gelandet war, und nun die Kerbonauten zurück zum Orbiter bringt, damit dieser die Kerbonauten wieder sicher zurück nach Kerbin bringt, was dann auch später ohne Probleme geklappt hat. 

Ich hatte so viel Treibstoff, das ich die letzte Stufe, also die am Orbiter, nicht mal gebraucht hätte 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OAaahxfOnc


----------



## Schmidde (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Mech Jeb verballert dir halt jede Menge RCS Fuel  
Kann aber auch, wenn die FPS mal (wieder) in den Keller sinken, ganz nützlich sein.

Ich nutze immer noch die Docking Camera, ist m.M.n. eine unheimliche Hilfe beim docking


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Docking-Kamera

Bitte was 

Soll das etwa heisen, es geht einfacher, und ich habs mir die ganze Zeit schwer gemacht?


----------



## Schmidde (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*
*** Docking Cam | Kerbal SpacePort[/url]

Ist denke ich relativ selbsterklärend. Man sieht eben sofort wenn man direkt auf den Docking Port zu fliegt. 
Das rote Kreuz gibt außerdem an in welche Richtung dein Schiff gerade abdriftet.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo*

Achso, ein Addon. Ich dachte schon, das wäre default ingame 

Ich muss sagen, man kann eigentlich über den Kompass und die Target/Flugrichtung/Ausrichtungs-Anzeige sehr sehr gut docken. Es muss halt alles drei sich überlappen.

Wenn man mal den Dreh raus hat, geht es eigentlich echt ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Schmidde (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

Den Anflug versau ich ab und zu, aber wenn ich <50m am Ziel dran bin geht in der Regel auch alles glatt 



Heute einen neuen ISA Satelliten abgesetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und anschließend erfolgreicher wiedereintritt sowie Landung auf Kerbin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mit dem neuen Update hat sich bei mir ein merkwürdiger Bug eingeschlichen. Nach dem Start tauchen plötzlich diese roten (Start-)Halterungen wieder auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich ärgerlich wenn sich die Rakete gerade in einer starken schräglage befindet und das Teil beim "herunterfallen" auf die Erde die halbe Rakete in Stücke reißt


----------



## Skysnake (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

WTF 

Der Bug ist aber lustig an zu sehen 

Ich glaub so hoch wirst du die Dinger NIE wieder sehen 

Ich hab mir mal ne eigene Flagge gebaut 

Ging ganz einfach. Es sind PNG files, die man im Ordner: .../Kerbal Space Program/GameData/Squad/Flags/​findet. Die Flagge haben eine Größe von 256*160 Pixel. Man kann aber auch größere Bilder verwenden. Es sollte nur das Seitenverhältnis eingehalten werden, damit man auch alles auf der Flagge sieht 

Die Bilder werden angepasst. Man kann also z.B. auch 512*320 Pixel verwenden 

Hier mal ein Bild meiner Flagge, als ich meinen Landepunkt auf Minmus markiert habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mit der selben Rakete wie auf Mün gelandet, und hatte trotz Treibstoffverschwendung so viel Treibstoff übrig, das ich ohne die Landerstufe schon aufgesetzt habe 

Ich wäre auch fast stehen geblieben, aber weil der Hang auf dem ich gelandet bin etwas schief war, wäre ich fast umgekippt, also durchstarten, die Stufe abtrennen und auf den Landestützen normal landen  Das ging dann auch SUPER einfach.

Man kann mit EVA wohl auch einen Kerbonauten ohne Raumschiff in den Orbit um Minmus bringen, so schwach ist die Anziehungskraft 

Ich hab auch mal nen Video gemacht. Das kommt dann bei gelegenheit die Tage mal.

Als nächstes steht dann Duna an, da werde ich wegen der Atmosphäre aber wohl den Lander weglassen, und mit den Fallschirmen am Orbiter landen. Ist dann halt ein Oneway-Ticket 

Aber mal schauen, eventuell wirds auch erstmal nur eine Sonde  Oder ich bring noch ein Fahrzeug auf Minmus. Das sollte nämlich da RICHTIG spaß machen wie ein Bekloppter rum zu heizen 

EDIT:
Hier mal noch das Bildmaterial zu allen Planeten und Monden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

und hier der Rest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## costa (24. Mai 2013)

Version 0.2 hat so schöne neue Cockpits mitgebracht. Und die Flaggen sind auch toll


----------



## DarkMo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

manno, ich will auch sone tolle sonne zaubern können *sniff*


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

Sonne? 

EDIT:

Und "mal" wieder was Neues 

Kompletter Landeanflug+Landung auf Minmus. Im Anschluss Flagge hissen und die "Seen" mal untersuchen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FGsFd2kTes

Kleiner Tip


Spoiler



Sie eigenen sich VERDAMMT gut zum landen 




Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu den Videos mitteilen könntet 

Eine Verbesserung habe ich schonmal eingeführt. Ich habe mir Audacity jetzt zugelegt, mit dem die Aufnahmelautstärke VIEL besser ist als mit dem Winwods Audiorecorder () Das Ding taugt einfach nicht...

Zudem bietet Audacity auch die Möglichkeit das Rauschen/Klopfen in meinen Aufnahmen zu entfernen  Damit ist die Tonqualität VIEL besser. Ich würde sagen, dagegen kann man jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr sagen oder? 

Ich hoffe euch machen die Videos jetzt mehr Spaß


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

Sodele, das Mün Video ist fertig 

Also viel Spaß bei der Landung auf Mün. Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas für eure eigene Mission mitnehmen. Die Landung unterscheidet sich doch um einiges von der auf Minmus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQNfu_ArRQ

Um 14 Uhr sollte das Video online sein


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

Sodele hab endlich meinen Rover nach Duna gebraucht, nachdem ich gut 20 Raketen verschlissen hab, beim in den Orbit bringen 

Der Treibstoff ist mir auch mal wieder nach Duna ausgegangen. Zum Glück hat Duna eine Atmosphäre, da kann man so schön "cheaten" beim Landen 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE: Jetzt mit V0.20!*

Sodele, der Eve-Rover ist auch sicher gelandet, und das BEI NACHT! 

Die Batterien haben die Nacht aber über gehalten, so dass der Rover dann auch seine Arbeit aufnehmen konnte. Zum glück war eh gesichert, dass der Rover über die Solarpanele wieder Energie bekommt, so konnte man sicher sein, dass er die Antenne zur Kommunikation ausfahren konnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 30.05.13: Jetzt mit V0.20.1!*

Es gibt btw eine Ankündigung was im nächsten Patch alles neu dabei sein wird 



Spoiler






> KSP 0.21 Update News
> Here are some news from the Developers on what they are working on for the 0.21 Update.
> Kerbal Space Program Forum - KSP 0.21 Update News
> As most of you already know, 0.21 is an important update for  us, because it’s the first proper update primarily focused on Career  Mode, the least developed area of the game at the moment. Needless to  say, we are all very excited about what’s coming.
> ...





Falls sich jemand berufen fühlt es zu übersetzen, wäre ich dankbar


----------



## costa (6. Juni 2013)

1. Der "End Flight" Button ist entfernt worden, da es viele Beschwerden über ausversehenes Löschen von Space-Stations gibt. Allerdings weiß Squad noch nicht wie sie es genau verändern werden, nur das sie es für den zukünftigen Karrieremodus verändern werden.

2.Es werden die Grundzüge eines Spielerfortschritverfolgungssystem implementiert, dass später für "very cool features" genutzt werden wird. Eventuell wird hier von Squad auf den geplanten Tech-tree des Karrieremodus angesprochen und/oder ein Achievment-tree.

3. Das Space Center wird das selbe Terrain haben wie im Flug, sodass das Laden eines Fluges (hoffentlich) viel schneller gehen wird.

4. Es wird Astronauten-Trainingscenter eingeführt 
(Für den Karrieremodus)

5. Man wird für die Missionen im Zukunft die Astronauten seiner Wahl benutzen dürfen und man soll sie frei dem Cockpit zuweisen dürfen (?    --> oder sogar der ganzen Rakete :o ?!?)

6. VAB und SPH bekommen neu Texturen, sodass sie den kürzlich angepasste Einrichtungen vom Stil her ähnlich sind (z.B Launchpad)

7. Recoding weitere Teile auf das neue Format, dadurch sollen Updates und Mods schneller und einfacher werden.

MfG


----------



## Iro540 (11. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab mir jetzt auch kerb space zugelegt.

Ist ja echt ne tolle spielidee... Ich habe jetzt da doch mal ein paar fragen, obwohl ich diverse tutorials durchgelesen habe, aber immer wieder scheitere. 

Zwei sachen:

Erstens: wie baue ich richtig gute raketen (bemannt oder unbemannt) mit der man satelliten in den orbit bringen kann
Zweitens: wie komme ich ueberhaupt in den orbit. Ich stuerze immer wieder ab und komme max 70k meter hoch. Danach feangt meine rakete wie wild das "wackeln" an und stuerzt dann unkontrollierbar ab.... 

Waere echt nett, wenn jemand die basics mal kurz beschreiben koennte...

Danke danke danke


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Bzgl "wackelnder" Rakete ist ja ein Video von mir im Startpost, das ganz anschaulich zeigt, wie man da gegensteuern kann 

Ansonsten halt auch nicht zu schnell fliegen 

Je nachdem kann die Rakete da auch auseinander brechen, wenn die Belastung zu groß ist bei zu niedriger höhe.

Ich machs so. 

<10km: <100m/s
danach dann <250m/s bis man im dritten Bereich der Höhenanzeige ist, also die Luft schon sehr dünn wird.

>500m/s erst im Weltraum

PS:
Danke für die Übersetzung Costa, bin bisher leider einfach nicht wirklich dazu gekommen das ein zu pfelgen.


----------



## costa (11. Juni 2013)

Klar gerne, auch wenn das eher eine Zusammenfassung ist.

Du fliegst bis >10000m nur mit 100ms^-1?

Ich fliege in der Regel so:

>10000m bis 200ms^-1

Danach eher nach Beschleunigung, zwischen a=20ms^-2 und 40ms^-2 
Das entscheide ich aber aufgrund der Stabilität und des nötigen ascent path 
Ich will ja nicht zu viel fuel in der Atmosphäre vergeuden 

Hat hier jemand viel Erfahrung mit SSTOs und VTOLs? 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Mit was?


----------



## costa (11. Juni 2013)

Single Stage To Orbit=SSTO und Vertical Take Off (and) Landing 
, die meiner Meinung nach im Stock KSP am schwierigsten umzusetzen sind. Vor allem die VTOLs.
Ich selber habe (noch) nicht eigene stabile Konstruktionen hinbekommen


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Guckst du in meine Videos 

Also vertikaler Start ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Man muss halt echt nur eine stabile Rakete bauen und nicht zu schnell in den unteren Luftschichten fliegen.

Landen ist da schon schwieriger. Habe ich bisher auf Minmus und Mün geschafft. Da hat man zwar keine Atmosphäre aber eben auch keine so große Gravitation. Kannst ja wie gesagt mal in die Videos reinschauen, ich erklär ziemlich ausführlich was ich mache 

Und SSTO ist halt eigentlich nur eine Frage davon, wie ineffizient man seine Rakete baut. Im Prinzip einfach großer Tank und gut Bumms bei wenig Nutzlast. Man macht aber normal mehr als eine Stage, da man ansonsten das ganze Leergewicht mit rum schleppt, was banane ist.


----------



## EvilMonk (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ich glaube mit VTOL sind keine Raketen gemeint, sondern Spaceplanes


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*



Und wie soll das gehen?

Du kannst ja nur bis zu einer gewissen Höhe mit den Turbinen fliegen. Danach ist halt kein Sauerstoff mehr da 

Und senkrecht damit landen?


----------



## EvilMonk (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Hust

Zwar meistens mit dem B9 Aerospace Pack gemacht aber wer KSP ohne Mods spielt verpasst ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ja da hast du Recht, es ist aber durchaus nicht ganz einfach, den Überblick zu behalten, welche Mods etwas taugen, und welche nicht.

Welcher Mod ist das denn? 

Wegen GENAU solchen Sachen gibt es ja unteranderem auch diesen Sammel-Thread  Man kann einfach nicht jeden Mod kennen. ISAT ist z.B. ganz lustig, wenn man es denn einsetzt, aber so von der Beschreibung her hat es sich eher langweilig angehört.

Von daher, immer her mit euren Mod Empfehlungen


----------



## Iro540 (12. Juni 2013)

Hey cool, habs hinbekommen in den orbit zu gelangen . Yeah.
Raketen nehme ich noch fertige her, bin noch nicht soooo der raketenbauer... Naja, kommt auch noch.
Jetzt mach ich mich dran, auf den mond eine sonde zu "hinterlassen".

Haette nie gedacht, dass das soviel spass macht. Man setzt sich seine ziele selber und lernt. Das finde ich echt toll .

Mal ne frage: kann ich zwei gespeicherte raketen zusammenfuehren?

Danke schon mal


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir dieses Spiel holen soll.


----------



## EvilMonk (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

@ Iro540
Dieser Mod wird helfen. Kerbal Space Program - Subassembly Saver & Loader Mod - YouTube
Der hat aber glaub ich Probleme mit Version 0.20

@turbosnake
Demo schon gespielt?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ja bzw eher ein bisschen rumgespielt und ich weiß es nicht eindeutig.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Dann spiel noch ein bischen Demo


----------



## Iro540 (13. Juni 2013)

@ evilMonk: Danke, muss ich gleich ausprobieren... 

Ging mir am anfang auch so. Hab die demo gespielt und mir gedacht, " hui, das kann ja heiter werden, da raff ich ja nix...". Aber wenn man sich mal mit den tutorials ein wenig auseinander gesetzt hat, passt das einigermassen... Ist halt kein spiel, bei dem man sofort alles kann, waere ja auch langweilig... . Und die ziele steckt man sich selber.
Ich hab mit am anfang gedacht, ja geil, ich bastel da einfach ne rakete mit unmengen sprit zusammen und ballere das ding an den rand des sonnensystems... Naja, ging halt gruendlich in die hause und ich hab mich damit begnuegt, erstmal ne rakete in den orbit zubekoomen, und ich hab mich riesig gefreut, als es geklappt hat...

Also mir taugt das spiel ohne ende. Ist echt cool... Liegt wohl aufh daran, dass ich eine gewisse affinitaet zu weltraum und co. habe


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

hihi 

Ich musste sehr schmunzeln, als ich gerade deinen Betrag gelesen habe 

Vielleicht kannst du in ein paar Tagen ja auf der Main was nettes lesen, was dir ziemlich bekannt vorkommen könnte


----------



## Iro540 (13. Juni 2013)

Der mod funktioniert nicht. Hab da nicht das "jigsaw" symbol mit dem man das machen kann. Bzw. erscheint bei mir nicht, obwohl ich alles richtig installiert habe... Hm, geht dann echt nicht mit 0.20


----------



## EvilMonk (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Das ist das Problem. Das Icon erschien im VAB da, wo jetzt der Flaggenauswahl Button ist. Früher war da nix. Wird sicherlich bald gefixt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann spiel noch ein bischen Demo


 Die Demo ist nur recht eingeschränkt in den Teilen, deswegen tue ich mir damit schwer.
Aber auch nur weil ich weiß wie es komplett aussieht. 

Aktuell 33% günstiger auf Steam, aber das ist ja nicht viel. Im April hätte ich noch ja gesagt ohne groß nachzudenken, da sie da ja noch alles künftige für lau versprochen haben.


----------



## Heretic (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ich habe gerade für rund 15€ zugeschlagen.

Das ganze Klingt echt interessant und ein kleiner Freundeskreis berichtet auch schon begeistert davon.

Nur ein schock sitz mir jetzt im Nacken. Über Handy Karte bezahlt und plötzlich schreibt Steam fehler. Aber die 15 Euro waren weg  .

Glücklicherweise konnte mir der Support bei Steam das Teil umgehend freischalten puh.....


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ich werde es mir wohl holen, wenn ich es nicht vergesse.

Aber alleine eine Umlaufbahn, zumindest in der Demo, hinzubekommen ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## EvilMonk (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Och, das ist Übungssache. Und sobald du im Orbit bist bist du auf halbem Weg überallhin.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir wohl holen, wenn ich es nicht vergesse.
> 
> Aber alleine eine Umlaufbahn, zumindest in der Demo, hinzubekommen ist gar nicht so einfach.


 Wenn man mal die Physik verstanden hat, dann ist es eigentlich ziemlich einfach sogar 

Man macht sich das Leben eigentlich meist selbst schwer, weil man keine gescheiten Raketen baut.

Ich hatte z.B. ne Rakete, die konnte ich voll starten lassen, und dann praktisch weggehen, und Sie ist gerade in den Weltraum geflogen  

Leider ist Sie nicht groß/stark genug für Reisen zu anderen Planeten  Meine neuen Raketen sind bei weitem nicht so gut


----------



## costa (16. Juni 2013)

Es gibt aber zum Glück genug Material, welches erklärt wie man die Effizienz steigert. Mein Problem ist es, dass ich immer etwas zu komplexe Raketen baue, die dann sehr Fehleranfällig sind und erst nach vielen Missionen ausgereift sind. Und ich bin bis jetzt zu faul meine Missionen gut zu timen, sodass ich total viel deltav verschwende...


----------



## Heretic (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Mitlerweile klappts bei mir auch ganz gut. Ich fange jetzt ein neues Spiel an und geh dann mal auf reisen.

Aber was ich noch nicht so verstanden habe ist der Bau von Raumstationen.
Wie kann ich diverse Raumstationsteil in den Orbit bringen und dann zusammenfügen ?

Oder ist das zu simple , das ich es im Englischen überlese  pls German update !  (ps: gibt es schon ne German Mod ? )

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist... Wie bekommt man das hin , das Teile wie Delta Wing und Turbine ineinander stecken ? So wie in den vorlagen von Flugzeugen....
Ich kann immer nur so bauen, dass jedesteil als ganzes eigenständig irgendwo dran ist -.-


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*



costa schrieb:


> Es gibt aber zum Glück genug Material, welches erklärt wie man die Effizienz steigert. Mein Problem ist es, dass ich immer etwas zu komplexe Raketen baue, die dann sehr Fehleranfällig sind und erst nach vielen Missionen ausgereift sind. Und ich bin bis jetzt zu faul meine Missionen gut zu timen, sodass ich total viel deltav verschwende...


 Dann erzähl mal, oder poste doch mal ein Bild deiner Rakete, dann können wir ja vielleicht mal an der Art und Weise feilen, wie du vorgehst 

Eigentlich sind es nämlich immer die gleichen Schritte, die einen relativ sicher ans Ziel bringen.




Heretic schrieb:


> Mitlerweile klappts bei mir auch ganz gut. Ich fange jetzt ein neues Spiel an und geh dann mal auf reisen.
> 
> Aber was ich noch nicht so verstanden habe ist der Bau von Raumstationen.
> Wie kann ich diverse Raumstationsteil in den Orbit bringen und dann zusammenfügen ?
> ...


 Das Stichwort ist wohl "Docking"

Eventuell mach ich mal demnächst ein Video davon, wie man dockt 

Mit den Flugzeugen:
Mach mal "alt"+F12. Das schaltet den DEBUG Modus frei. Da kannst du dann z.B. Teile auch ineinander bauen. 

PS:
Ich fänds echt toll, wenn ihr mir ein bischen Feedback zu meinen Videos geben könntet


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Gibt wieder mal ein neues Video von mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgkF2xXPsM0


----------



## Heretic (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal, oder poste doch mal ein Bild deiner Rakete, dann können wir ja vielleicht mal an der Art und Weise feilen, wie du vorgehst
> 
> Eigentlich sind es nämlich immer die gleichen Schritte, die einen relativ sicher ans Ziel bringen.
> 
> ...



ahh okey. Hat mir sehr geholfen , da mann man doch was mit anfangen....

Deine Videos sind anisch ganz ok. Du erklärst das ganze recht ruhig ohne dich zu verhaspeln oder so. Lediglich die Stimme kommt irgendwie so dumpf rüber.

Worauf ich im Video verzweifelt drauf gewartet habe , ist ja der erklärung wie man die movepoint veränderungen hinbekommt.

Ich setzte immer wieder solche Punkte um z.B eine Raktete dann aus ihre Startphase in einen geosynchronen oribit zu bekommen. 
aber egal was ich mache er fliegt einfach weiter und ändert nicht den Kurz.
Übersehe ich da was oder wie ?


----------



## EvilMonk (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Jup, tust du! (Falls du mit movepoints Maneuver-Nodes meinst).

Das sind lediglich Anhaltspunkte für dich, wie du ein Manöver zu fliegen hast.
Wenn du eine Maneuver-Node eingestellt hast, sagt er dir rechts neben dem Navball wieviele m/s du beschleunigen musst, darunter zeigt er an wielange der Burn dafür dauert und wielange es noch hin ist bis du ihn machen musst und auf dem Navball erscheint ein blauer Marker der zeigt in welche Richtung du burnen musst.

Wenn du möchtest, dass diese Maneuver-Nodes automatisch ausgeführt werden, musst du MechJeb installieren. (Eine Art Bordcomputer + Autopilot).


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Physik verstanden hat, dann ist es eigentlich ziemlich einfach sogar


 
Ich habe zumindest mal eine Rakete gebaut die hoch kommt, also aus der Atmosphäre raus.
Aber wie bekomme ich dann die Umlaufbahn hin?


----------



## Heretic (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

nageil  und ich sitze da und frag mich warum dat nicht geht


----------



## EvilMonk (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

@ Turbosnake

Du solltest beim Aufstieg ab ca. 10km ganz langsam seitlich abkippen bis du dann bei 30 km ca 60-70° geneigt bist. Wenn dein Bahnhöchster Punkt (AP auf der Karte) so ca. 80-100km ist, Triebwerke ausmachen und warten bis du da bist. Dann horizontal Gas geben bis du in einer Umlaufbahn bist. Da gibt es auch zehntausend einfach Youtube Tutorials zu.


----------



## costa (16. Juni 2013)

Und bei Manövern die sehr lange brauchen einfach die Ausführungszeit ungefähr gleich vor und nach den Zeitpunkt der Maneuver-Node verteilen


----------



## Iro540 (16. Juni 2013)

@ turbosnake: die kartenansicht (aktivierbar mit "m") hilft da auch sehr, um in  die umlaufbahn zu kommen.

Schauen, wie sich die blaue linie, die deine aktuelle und zukuenftige flugbahn widerpsiegelt, veraendert wenn du in der horizontalen flugbahn im orbit bist. Wenn die blaue linie kerbal niergends schneidets schneiden, gratulation, dann bist du in einer umlaufbahn um kerbal und krachst nichtmehr darauf. Hat bei mir auch gedauert. Ich navigiere nur so.

@ all: ich schaffe es nicht, vernuenftige raumschiffe zu bauen, die nicht schon gleich beim start auseinander brechen. Gibt es da irgendwie so ein musterraumschiff oder musterblaupause???? Hab schon im inet gesucht, aber irgendwie zu abstrakt... Wie geschrieben, waere cool...

Danke und hoffentlich klappst mit dem orbiting bei dir, turbosknake.


----------



## costa (17. Juni 2013)

@iro540

Probiere es mal mit dem Reiter wo die Struckturparts aufgeführt sind. Im Regelfall reicht das die Raketen stabiler zu bekommen. Ansonsten könntet du die Mod Quantum Struts benutzen oder dein Design verändern. Irgendwie klappt es meistens doch immer


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

MAch doch einfach mal ein Bild deines Designs, oder lad die entsprechenden Daten als Zip hier hoch 

Dann können wir dir helfen, wie du die Rakete besser baust.

EDIT:
Und wieder ein Video fertig 

Dieses mal zeige ich euch, wie ihr mit Hilfe einer Atmosphäre euren Orbit verkleinert, und somit z.B. mit SEHR wenig Treibstoff einen stabilen Orbit um Duna erreichen könntet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OkqXyJN9Ns


----------



## Iro540 (18. Juni 2013)

Okay, mach ich. Aber momentan hats bei uns 33 grad, da mag ich nicht vor der kiste sitzen .


----------



## Heretic (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Sagt mal gehe ich richtig in der annahme , dass der Oscar-B Tank im Baumenü falsch ausgeschrieben ist ?
Oder für was ist der Tank gut ?

ps: ich freu mich aber definitiv über das Update , welches Rakten Stabilisert. Ist ja schon witzig wie 2 überneinander Liegende tank so unrealitstisch schwingen


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Das ist die aktuelle Rakete von mir.

Eine andere Frage habe ich noch : Mach ein hoher Warp Faktor die Rakete anfälliger?


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Jaein. Normal kann man ja nicht warpen, wenn man beschleunigt.

Der einzige Punkt, wo das relevant ist, ist auf der Startrampe, und da scheint es durchaus so zu sein.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ist ein bisschen nervig wenn das so ist.

Aber etwas Feedback zur Rakete hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Heretic (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Also du nutz ja die Booster über abwurf mechanik. Warum dann die Falschirme auf den Boostern ?
Normal isses ja so , dass die weggesprengt werden und einfach fallen. Die brauchste eigendlich nicht mit falschirmen ausrüsten. Die gehn einfach kaput , wennse aufschlagen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Die sind Unsinn, eigentlich sind sie da damit die Basis nicht zerstört wird wenn sie auf die Erde kommen.
Aber das ist zumindest atm egal.


----------



## Heretic (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

ok , aus Realistischer Sicht her natürlich ok. So extrem schwer sindse ja nicht.

Ansonsten könnte die so recht gut laufen. Wie sieht das den aus. Sind die Booster schneller leer als die 3 Inneren Triebwerke oder gehen die fast gleichzeit alle ?


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Müsste ich nachschauen, denn das ist eigentlich unsinnigerweise eine eigne die vor den inneren 3 kommt.

Setze ich mich mal später dran.


----------



## Heretic (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Also du Startest die Rakete ohne die Inneren 3 Antriebe nur mit den boostern ?

Falls ja würde ich das mal überdenken. Da du dann mit den Boostern ggf zuviel Matrial starten willst...
Wenn du die Inneren 3 gleich mit startest kannst du effizienter starten . Da mehr Schub auf das Gewicht kommt.

Dann kjönntest du sogar so weit gehen , dass du mit pump rohren den Treibstoff von Booster zu inneren Triebwerk umleitest.
Dann ist zwar der Booster schneller leer. Aber du kannst das Matrial absprengen und bist wieder leichter...

So mache ich das und habe meist mehr erfolg. Als , wenn ich alle außeren + die inneren gleich laufen lasse und in einem schwung abwerfe. Da sehr viel Leer raum ensteht denn du halt so schon abwerfen kannst..


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Mach keine eigene Stufe daraus, sondern lass alle gleichzeitig zünden. Halt die Triebwerke auf sehr niedriger Stufe nur brennen lassen. Da nutzt du dann den Treibstoff auch effizienter als wenn du zuerst nur die Booster brennen lässt, und dann die Triebwerke wieder mit 100% Schub.

Ansonsten wurde das mit den Fallschirmen ja schon angesprochen, zumal Sie so unsinn sind. Die Fallschirme lösen nicht aus, so wie du das gemacht hast. Die Fallschirme müssen in der gleichen Stufe ausgelöst werden, in der Sie auch abgesprengt werden. Fernübertragung geht nicht. 

Ein Tip noch von mir.

So wie du die Booster angebracht hast, biegen Sie sich leicht von der Rakete weg. Was ich da immer mache ist die Spitzen von seitlich angebrachten Teilen immer über schräge Streben mit dem zentralen Raktenteil verbinden. Das verhindert, das sich diese Raketenteile wegdrehen, und damit dann auch Schub kosten, weil Sie nicht perfekt ausgerichtet sind


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

So gibt mal wieder ein Update mit der Landung auf Duna mittels Skycrane, an dem ein Rover hängt 

Damit wäre dann die Duna Serie fertig, und ich kann mich an die Landung auf Eve machen. Läuft aber im Prinzip genau so ab wie bei Duna.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d162q7Cinhs


----------



## Iro540 (1. Juli 2013)

Cool.
Ich wuenscht, ich waere schon so weit. Hab neulich ein bemanntes raumschiff in den stationaeren orbit von mun gebracht, ohne mechjeb .


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Mech Jeb ist eigentlich, zumindest für mich, nur eine erleichterung, um nicht 30 min durchgehend konzentriert zu sein.

ICH mach auch immer erst alles einmal komplett ohne MechJeb  Danach finde ich kann man sich das leben etwas einfacher machen 

Und PS:
Wenn du was wissen willst, sag es 
Ich mach dann durchaus gern ein Video, dass das erklärt. Dafür ist der Thread hier ja auch da.

Fragen stellen, und Antworten finden


----------



## EvilMonk (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Wie hast du das denn gemacht? Ein stationärer Orbit um Mün ist eigentlich nicht möglich, weil er außerhalb der Einflusssphäre von Mün liegen würde.


----------



## Iro540 (3. Juli 2013)

Sorry, ich meinte nicht stationaer, ich meinte nur orbit. Also er umkreist immer muen. So meinte ich das. 

Was mich interessiert ist, wie man zu anderen himmelskoerpern fliegen kann (ausser moen) und dort nen satelliten absetzen kann. Ans landen will ich gar nicht denken; vorerst .
Meine raketen die ich verwende (vorlagen), geht meistens der sprit hinterm moen aus.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Schau dir meine Videos an 

Da erkläre ich das recht ausführlich.


----------



## Iro540 (15. Juli 2013)

Sorry, lange zeit nix gemeldet. Aber ich hatte bzw. habe einige probleme mit meinem pc, welche ich erst loesen muss. Aber dann werd ich mal woeder in den orbit fliegen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ich habe gehört das mit dem neuen Patch, die alten Saves unbrauchbar werden.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Das wäre ziemlich bescheiden


----------



## EvilMonk (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ist aber so. Mit 0.21 werden die Grundlagen des Karrieremodus gelegt und damit sind die alten Saves nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Heretic (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Naja spornt ja auch wieder an zu zocken , wenn alles weg ist


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Ja, aber ich hatte auf Mün und Minmus Lander, mit denen ich eigentlich noch den Rückflug nach Kerbin als Video machen wollte...

Mir hats nur eine Datei verhäckselt beim Rückflug, daher hätte ich es nochmal machen müssen, und ich hatte einfach keine Zeit. Das wäre schon "scheise".


----------



## EvilMonk (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Es hindert dich ja nichts daran, eine Version von KSP 0.20 als Backup vorzuhalten und so lange zu spielen wie du lustig bist


----------



## costa (18. Juli 2013)

Ist jetzt schon ein Veröffentlichungsdatum für .21 draußen?


----------



## Stormtrooper (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

.21 ist seit gestern draußen und hier hat noch keiner was davon erwähnt? Egal, endlich kann ich wieder weiterspielen!


----------



## costa (26. Juli 2013)

Danke


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.06.13: Vorschau auf Version 0.21*

Sodele der Hinweis auf KSP 0.21 und 0.21.1 sind raus. Ebenso gibt es ein neues Video der Entwickler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlbHmsHOe-U


----------



## silent-hunter000 (28. Juli 2013)

Bin ich nur zu blöd um mir das aktuellste runterzuladen oder bemerkt man vom karriere modus noch garnichts.


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Sodale, ich hab auch mal wieder Lust. Aber zwei Fragen.

1. Wie bekomm ich das spiel in mein Steam?
2. Läd er dann automatisch die neueste Version?

Danke.


----------



## costa (14. August 2013)

Das steht ganz genau erklärt im FAQ von KSP auf deren Seite


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Danke da habe ich noch garnicht gesucht


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Die naheliegendsten Sachen sind meist die schwierigsten


----------



## costa (15. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Iro540 (25. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Sehr sehr blöd bei mir; und zwar jedesmal wenn ich ein Addon installiere und die entsprechenden Teile dann benutzen will, hängt sich mein KSP auf...

Ivch benutze das 0.21. Ich habe schon alles versucht; jeden Mod einzeln installiert und ausgeführt; kein Erfolg...

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten..


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Also bei KSP ist ja wie du schon festgestellt hast 0.21 gerade aktuell.

Da hat sich einiges geändert mit den Addons soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe.

Du solltest also einzeln die Addons durchgehen, welche noch kompatibel sind und welche nicht. Auch gibt es sicherlich einige neue Versionen.


----------



## costa (26. August 2013)

Könnt ihr auch nicht mehr beim Patcher wie früher einstellen, ob alles "sauber" gepatcht werden soll? Denn in meine KSP .21 ist noch MechJeb vom .20, welches nicht mehr funktioniert ich nicht brauche, dabei hatte ich alles jetzt schon 2 mal gepatcht.


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

öhm...

Gute Frage.

Ich würde einfach mal den Ordner mit den Addons löschen und dann nochmal neu installieren.

Sorry, mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen. Ist halt Alpha


----------



## costa (26. August 2013)

Ok. Danke


----------



## Iro540 (27. August 2013)

Hab festgesellt das der mechjeb das "einfrieren" verursacht. Habe jetzt den aktuellen drauf und es funktioniert wieder. Zumindest bis jetzt. Habe noch niht soo viele addons drauf.
Installiere ein addon nach dem andern und dokumentiere dass. Wenns nach dem letzten nicht mehr klapp, weiss ich zumnidest, worans liegt.


----------



## Skysnake (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

das ist ein intelligentes vorgehen


----------



## Iro540 (27. August 2013)

Naja, nicht umsonst hab ich studiert 

Habs rausgefunden an was es lag: alter mechjeb hat alles kapitt gemacht.


----------



## costa (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Habt ihr das neue kurze .2.2 Introvideo gesehen? Es wird der Karieremodus und ein tec-tree kommen 
MfG


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

nein hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Kannste mal verlinken?


----------



## costa (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

Kerbal Space Program 0.22 Features Video - YouTube


----------



## Skysnake (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 26.07.13: Version 0.21.1 ist raus!*

WAU  SEHR COOL! 

Danke für den Link 

Das packe ich doch mal gleich in den Startpost


----------



## costa (27. September 2013)

Mach das, mich wundert es bloß, dass das Video nur auf Youtube zu sehen ist... Und nicht bei KSP direkt...


----------



## Skysnake (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 27.09.13: Vorsch auf Version 0.22 (Techtree & Science)*

Ja, wundert mich auch absolut. Daher habe ich davon auch absolut nichts gewusst.

PS:
Steht schon im Startpost


----------



## Heretic (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 27.09.13: Vorsch auf Version 0.22 (Techtree & Science)*

Wow sind wirklihc viele Schöne neuerungen dabei. Da machst wieder spaß zu spielen.


----------



## costa (28. September 2013)

Das fand ich auch


----------



## Skysnake (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 27.09.13: Vorsch auf Version 0.22 (Techtree & Science)*

So Version 0.22 ist drausen 

Hört sich echt geil an, leider habe ich aktuell kaum Zeit mich mal dran zu setzen, aber ich bin schon ganz heis darauf, mir das mal an zu schauen 

News - All News


----------



## costa (17. Oktober 2013)

Sind ja schnell mit der Testphase fertig geworden :daumen


----------



## silent-hunter000 (19. Oktober 2013)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder sind sie mit den steam updates meilenweit hinten?


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 16.10.13: Version 0.22 mit vielen Neuerungen verfügbar*

Also meine Steam-Version von KSP hat sich schon vor 2 Tagen auf 0.22 aktualisiert ...

Hat wer schon die neuen Teile ausprobiert? Ich wollte die eigentlich an einen Rover schrauben und den auf Mun schießen, nur der ist zu klein :/

Zeigt mal eure Rover-Kreationen


----------



## EvilMonk (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 16.10.13: Version 0.22 mit vielen Neuerungen verfügbar*

Öhm, Rover-Räder gibt es schon seit ein paar Monaten


----------



## Skysnake (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 16.10.13: Version 0.22 mit vielen Neuerungen verfügbar*

Guckst du in eines meiner Videos 

Da lande ich einen Rover auf Duna.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 16.10.13: Version 0.22 mit vielen Neuerungen verfügbar*

Hi Leute,

in den letzten Tagen gab es einige Neuigkeiten zu KSP, die ziemlich cool sind.

Nachdem bereits Science(Wissenschaft) in 0.22 eingeführt wurde, und so der Karrieremodus mich einige Stunden gefesselt hat, gibt es nun viele Neuigkeiten zu 0.23. Mit diesem Patch wird man sich erneut um Science kümmern.

Es gibt hierzu auch ein SEHR cooles Video auf twitch, dass die ganzen Neuigkeiten zeigt 
KSPTV - KSP-TV: KerbalKon 2013; Hard Mod(e) with 4KBShort and EJ_SA - Twitch

Eine der größten Neuerungen ist das Science-Modul, welches einem einen Boost für die Forschungsdaten gibt. Zudem kann man Experimente nur noch einmalig verwenden. Science-Spamming ist also nicht mehr möglich, was natürlich viel mehr Spannung erzeugt, da man nicht mehr einfach ein Experiment auf einen anderen Planeten schicken kann, und dann richtig absahnt. Das Spiel wird damit deutlich anspruchsvoller und auch zeitaufwändiger, um das gleiche Ziel zu erreichen wie bisher, aber ich denke das ist ja eigentlich auch genau das, was die Leute so an KSP fasziniert. Es ist eben nicht einfach, sondern bewusst anspruchsvoll 

Ein interessanter Punkt ist, das man durch das Sciene-Modul die Experimente reparieren kann. Es macht nun also wirklich Sinn, einen Rover/Lander inkl Return-Modul zu bauen.

Meiner Meinung nach wieder ein Patch mit tollen Neuerungen, die das Spiel massiv nach vorne bringen.

Und noch ein Video zum dritten Geburtstag von KSP! :daumen1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z2-ODBw5FA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
v=5z2-ODBw5FA


----------



## Skysnake (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 16.12.13: 0.23 kommt am 17.12!*

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass der Patch 0.23 am 17.12 kommt.

Kerbal Space Program update 0.23 launching Dec. 17 | Polygon


----------



## Skysnake (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 16.12.13: 0.23 kommt am 17.12!*

So 0.23 ist online 
Kerbal Space Program Blog, Kerbal Space Program - Update 0.23 Now Available



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Hab jetzt 1 Tag lang die neue Version gezockt und bin wirklich faziniert. 

Das "neue" Wissenschaftssystem ist genial. Jetzt hat man wirklich einen noch stärkeren Anreiz alles zu erforschen.

Aber genau hier hoffe ich , dass d anoch was nachkommt. So Wikipedia mäßig oder Museums mäßig. Weil man als Hobby Spieler mit längeren Pausen doch hier und da vergisst. Was man schon alles hat und wo man noch hin muss.

Übrings falls einer mitliest , der sich fragt , ob sich es lohnt das Game zu kaufen... Bei Steam läuft es gerade im Angebot.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Also eigentlich sollte es bereits mit der aktuellen Version schon eine Übersicht über die erfolgte Forschung geben, und soweit ich das auch verstanden habe, über die noch fehlenden Sachen.

Musste mal nochmal nachschauen. Bin leider selbst noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir das mal an zu schauen, soll aber in nächster Zeit mal passieren


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Wo findet man den diese Liste , was man getan hat ? bin ich vilt gerade etwas blind ?


----------



## Skysnake (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Wie gesagt, ich hatte noch keine Zeit mir das an zu schauen. Ich hatte nur etwas davon gelesen.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Also ich bin gestern endlich mal dazu gekommen, ne Runde zu zocken und mir den Patch 0.23 an zu sehen. Ist wirklich ziemlich geil geworden 

Aber auch wirklich schwer  Um jetzt alles zu bekommen muss man sich wirklich! anstrengen, sonst kommt man gar nicht vorwärts. Das man nur noch so wenig Punkte durchs Senden per Antenne bekommt suckt halt schon ziemlich heftig, macht die Sache aber eben auch interessanter, da man eben wirklich Kerbins ins All schiesen muss 

Ich hab mal auch nen Bild davon gemacht, wo man sich seine bisherigen Erfolge anschauen kann. So 100% ist das noch nicht durchdacht wie ich finde und es funktioniert auch noch nicht alles zu 100%. Mir fehlt vor allem eine Anzeige, was ich eben noch NICHT gemacht habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das findet man einfach im TechCenter und dann oben eben den entsprechenden Reiter auswählen


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Fehlt ja nurnoch, dass die Raketenteile... geld kosten und das Forschung Zeit kostet.
Dann hätte das Spiel für mich kompletten Suchtfaktor.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Also Preise stehen schon bei den Raketenteilen 

Zeit kostet dich Forschung im Prinzip jetzt schon, einfach dadurch, dass du jedes Messinstrument nur einmal verwenden kannst, außer du hast ein bemanntes! Labor dabei. Zudem gibts halt per Antenne nur sehr wenige Punkte. Das macht die ganze Forschung schon SEHR anspruchsvoll.

Das man beim Wiedereintritt auch verglühen kann ist auch was "feines" 

Also mir macht KSP im Moment wieder richtig Laune mit den neuen Sachen. Aber es ist wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll. Was aber auch sehr sehr nice an 0.23 ist, ist die DEUTLICH! bessere Performance. Also sowohl Ladezeiten zwischen den Bildschirmen als auch allgemein die Performance. Es werden jetzt auf jeden Fall 4 Kerne genutzt. Das ist eigentlich ganz schick.

Ach und was mir noch aufgefallen ist, eventuell könnt ihr das auch bestätigen!

Es macht jetzt keinen Unterschied mehr beim Schubkraft/Verbrauchs-Verhältnis, ob ich jetzt 100% burne, oder nur 10%. Man kann also immer volle Lotte geben 

Nimmt etwas den Aufwand aus dem Spiel, bzw Optimierungspotenzial, aber beschleunigt gleichzeitig auch das Spiel ungemein, da man nicht mehr ne halbe Stunde oder gar Stunde auf sehr niedriger Stufe burnt, um ja nur massig Kraftstoff zu sparen 

Hab btw. auch grad versucht auf Jool zu landen. Das geht wirklich nicht  Bin in den Planeten eingetaucht und dann in ~250m Tiefe mit 2m/s zerschellt bie rund 1000°C und 15 atm


----------



## Heretic (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Jetzt hab ich das mit dem Anderen Reiter auch endlich gefunden 

Ja und ich gebe dir recht ist echt schon etwas schwer. Weis nicht evtl für Anfänger am anfang doch etwas sehr schwer. Besonders die Hürde bei den 160pkt forschungen. Da man hier entweder Kerbin + Mond abfarmen muss oder direkt versuchen muss mit wenig matrial auf dem 2ten Mond zu landen.

Ich hab mich jetzt so durchgeschlagen und den 2ten Mond mit ner Rakete abgeflogen. Da Rover Teile noch nicht da sind 

Aber man muss echt sagen das spiel ist wirklich richtig geil.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Jup, es ist echt suchtgefährdend, weil man sich halt wirklich immer wieder selbst neue Ziele setzt und quasi nie wirklich gegen ne Wand rennt, gleichzeitig aber immer nen RIESEN Erfolgserlebnis hat, wenn man denn irgendetwas schafft. 

Das kennt man einfach nicht mehr wirklich von heutigen Spielen. Ich glaub das liegt halt wirklich daran, dass das Spiel auf der einen Seite schon tendenzen hat bock schwer zu sein, gleichzeitig aber immer Fair zu bleiben. Man muss halt "nur" wissen, was man zu tun hat.

Z.B. mein Flug nach Jool. Mir ist der Kraftstoff ausgegangen, ich hab dann aber nen Weg gefunden, bei dem ich 100m/s noch mit den Steuerdüsen geburnt habe, und dann eben einen direkten Anflus auf Jool gemacht habe, also direkt in die Atmosphäre mit so 8000-10000m/s und gut ist 

Landen kannste eh nicht. Mir sind zwar dabei die Sonnensegel kaputt gegangen, aber was willste machen. Landen konnte ich eh nicht, zurück auch nicht, also was solls. Im Flug noch paar Messungen gemacht und mit der restlchen Batterie eben zurück gesendet.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

1: Gibt es jetzt wo eine Schaltfläche wo ich sehe, was ich noch nicht geforscht habe?

2:Hat einer von euch schon eine Auftankstation im Obit.

Und 3: mir scheint als ginge es nicht mehr nur mit dem ersten Fallschirm plus modul auf Kerbal zu landen.
(Der reisst bei mir immer mit einer Structural failure meldung durch.)
Oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

1. Nein gibt es nicht
2. Ja ich hab eine, aber ich hab keinen gescheiten Refiller... RIESEN Rakete, und dann gerade mal so 1k Treibstoff, das ist nen Witz...
3. Müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Eventuell mach ich nochmal ne neue Karriere von Anfang an, um Starttips zu geben mit dem neuen System.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ok.
Danke für die Info. Dann bin ich beruight. Meine ist mir um ein paar 100 Meter auf keien ordebtliche Umlaufbahn gekommen und dann abgestürtzt.
Aber beim derzeitigen Steuerungssystem will ich nix aus 2 Teilen hochschicken.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Kleine Info : Der linkt zu Twitch in dem Spoiler navigiert zur PCFGH Seite


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

hmm... muss ich mal schaun ob ich das noch finde. Danke

EDIT: Und schon korrigiert  Hatte zum Glück den Link auch hier gepostet.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/K... Hard Mod(e) with 4KBShort and EJ_SA - Twitch


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

So ich hab jetzt mal ne neue Karriere gestartet und ein Video davon gemacht, wie man so die ersten zwei Science ebenen voll macht auch mit Patch 0.23 

Ist im Prinzip alles dabei, um in einen Orbit um Kerbin zu kommen und wieder zurück zu kommen  Ich glaub das sollte jedem den Einstieg in KSP ermöglichen 

Was jetzt dann halt kommen würde wären Flüge zu Mün und Minmus usw. 

Wie sehr würde euch denn das Video interessieren? Ist jetzt eine Stunde lang geworden  Wird also auf jeden Fall dauern, bis ich das geschnitten, Kommentar eingefügt und vor allem hoch geladen hab auf YT.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Verlink dann bitte hier.
(bis mun ist zwar für mich kein Problem aber man kann ja auch dazulernen...)


----------



## Heretic (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Also ich bin zwar schon bei der Dritten ebene aber man lernt ja nie aus.

was ggf mega interessant wäre , wie man mit der 3/4 Ebene nen Rover und ne Station im Orbit hinzubekommen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Ok, das Video ist geschnitten und vertont. Jetzt muss es "nur" noch hoch laden 

In 5Stunden, also so ab 03.01.2014 sollte es dann unter folgendem Link verfügbar sein:
KSP: Anfänger Guide - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KXjqp1YwnA


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Juhu der Upload hat gerade mal 5 Stunden und 8 Minuten gedauert 

Sorry btw für den relativ schlechten Ton  Keine Ahnung, warum ich den Gamesound auch aufgenommen habe... Normal hatte ich den nicht mit aufgenommen, keine Ahnung, was sich da durch den Patch geändert hat...

Ich muss mir wohl wirklich mal nen neues Headset holen, das ist mir vor kurzem kaputt gegangen


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Hm.. gib ts irgendwo n Guide wie man beginnt? Wollte gerade mal Karriere Modus ausprobieren aber stehe da und weiss nicht was ich tun soll. Gibts irgendwo Missionen oder sowas? Finde nix O_O


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Erst mal nur aus der Kapsel aussteigen und Bodenprobe des Launchpads nehmen. Danach noch vom Boden..... Dabei ein paar reports und fertig.
(Rechtsklick auf den Kerbal bzw. Auf das Schiff)


Wollte mal fragen ob dir Korioloskraft oder wie die auch immer heißt auch im Spiel berechnet wird. (wenn man ich glaube nach Osten fliegt spart man Treibstoff oder so) und ob es sich etwas bringt in Equatornähe der Erdanziehungskraft zu entfliehen. (wie in echt hald)


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 18.12.13: 0.23 ist da!*

Oder einfach das Video oben anschauen, und zur Not den Ton aus machen 

Bzgl Corioliskraft:
Das ist ne Scheinkraft, die durch die Massenträgheit entsteht. Das wird ganz trivial bei KSP mit berücksichtigt, weil man keine Relativbewegungen, sondern Absolutbewegungen hat, bzw halt Relativ zur Sonne, was das Inertialsystem wäre. In dem Fall hat man einfach so die Corioliskraft drin. Die gibt es nämlich nur für den Betrachter im entsprechenden Bezugssystem 

Mit Ost/West hat das auch nichts! zu tun an sich. Es kommt immer auf die Drehachse drauf an, die bei Kerbin so steht, dass halt gerade der Äquator, an dem man auch startet  senkrecht zur Drehachse steht.

Wenn du jetzt in Drehrichtung deinen Orbit machst, brauchste weniger Schub, als wenn du gegen den Drehsinn des Planeten deinen Orbit machen willst. Das liegt daran, dass du durch die Eigenrotation des Planeten eben schon eine Anfangsgeschwindigkeit hast 

Für die Kreisbewegung des Planeten um die Sonne gilt das gleiche! Wenn du von einem Planeten zu einem weiter außen fliegen willst, startet du in Flugrichtung des Planeten, wenn du zu einem näher bei der Sonne fliegen willst, startest du entgegen der Flugrichtung des Planeten um die Sonne


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Ja das habe ich gemeint.
Mir sind nur die Begriffe nicht eingefallen.
Es reicht eigentlich eh, wenn sich die Planeten drehen, denn dann hat man ja bereits die Energie mit dabei.
(Habe bei meinem oberen Beitrag die Erde (real) als Bezugspunkt genommen wo es ja üblich ist nach Osten(wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre) zu fliegen, um durch die oben genannte Kraft Sprit zu sparen.)


----------



## Skysnake (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.04.14: NASA Missionsupdate*

Sodele, es gibt mal wieder ein Update bei KSP zu vermelden, und ich muss sagen, es macht erneut sehr viel Spaß 

Das Game ist einfach der extreme Langzeitspaß. In meinen Augen die beste Ausgabe für ein Spiel seit langem.


----------



## Coeckchen (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.04.14: NASA Missionsupdate*

Hey leute, ich hab bei dem spiel recht viele Mods aktiv, und jetzt is die sache dass wenn KSP ca. 3,6GB ram gebraucht hat, das spiel abschmiert. Hat jemand abhilfe?^^ ne 64Bit version scheints ja nur für linux zu geben...Ram selbst ist genug vorhanden (16GB)


----------



## Skysnake (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.04.14: NASA Missionsupdate*

Ne sorry absolut keine Ahnung


----------



## EvilMonk (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.04.14: NASA Missionsupdate*

Ja, das ist das Problem. KSP ist nur ne 32Bit Anwendung und das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern. Suche mal nach Texture Reduction Pack. Damit werden die Texturen komprimiert und so hast du etwas mehr Platz im Ram. Bist nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.


----------



## NarzissOne (10. August 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 06.04.14: NASA Missionsupdate*

Kam mit dem letzten Update nicht 64-bit Unterstützung raus? Und jmd Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 08.10.14: großes Update mit neuem Gebäude und vielem mehr!*

Es gibt mal wieder ein neues großes Update


----------



## Neawoulf (19. November 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 08.10.14: großes Update mit neuem Gebäude und vielem mehr!*

Man, ist das still hier im KSP-Thread:

Dabei ist doch längst die Version 1.0 raus (d. h. es ist kein Early Access mehr) und enthält einen kompletten Karrieremodus. Vor kurzem kam die Version 1.0.5, die einiges an neuem Content bietet (vor für den Flugzeugbau).


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Kerbal Space Program: HowTo UPDATE 08.10.14: großes Update mit neuem Gebäude und vielem mehr!*

Tja es scheint sich halt nur niemand dafür zu interessieren, was ziemlich schade ist, denn das Spiel macht wirklich noch immer laune.

Ich spiel es ja aber immer ohne Mods an sich. Ich finde die herausforderung einfach klasse. In der KArriere bin ich aber noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen als bis zu Mun. Man muss/will einfach wirklich aufpassen, das kein Kerbal stirbt. Ganz zu schweigen davon, das man mit den wenigen Teilen echt Probleme hat die Raketen zu bauen um zu landen ;(


----------

